# Homemade basking spot guard - will this work?



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bulb guards are quite expensive in my opinion. I have made a couple with mesh which are fine for my smaller snakes but no good for my boas. I have several that are shop bought too but was thinking about other alternatives.

I was wondering if this would work as a bulb guard?








Excuse the dodgy illustration but hopefully you get the idea. Basically the four sides made from chipboard with a wire mesh cover at the bottom.

Would this focus the heat from the spot or might it make it difficult to attain proper ambient temps? So many questions! I could just make it and try it out but thought I would first see if anyone could see problems with the idea or maybe someone has done this already? Can I have your thoughts on it please?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Not a good idea surrounding it with wood it's asking for trouble.


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> Not a good idea surrounding it with wood it's asking for trouble.


Do you mean a fire risk? I pondered this but in vivs lamps/ceramics are in close proximity to wood already and there's also plenty of heat transferred through ceramic fittings to the viv roof. I suppose I could insulate the insides?


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

CSJ10 said:


> Do you mean a fire risk? I pondered this but in vivs lamps/ceramics are in close proximity to wood already and there's also plenty of heat transferred through ceramic fittings to the viv roof. I suppose I could insulate the insides?


The problem is, that the wood will contain all of the heat in a very confined space without letting it dissapate, so not only would the wood be pretty warm, but the wire mesh at the bottom would probably be too hot as well.

The only way to know for sure would be to try it, but I'd do it without a snake in situ first and measure the temp of the wood and the wire. : victory:


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Like I said in OP - so many questions. I think you're right though, I'll have to make it and monitor temps. I also think you might be right about the heat not dissipating so I could drill lots of holes which might help with that and keep the temps inside the 'box' lower. I can also make sure the mesh isn't too close to the source. 

Don't worry, I wouldn't dream of putting it in a viv unless I had tested it and was sure it was going to be safe. : victory:


----------



## Conbane (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it worth considering a reflective coating on the inside of the build?


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Conbane said:


> Is it worth considering a reflective coating on the inside of the build?


I've considered this. You can buy all sort of heat resistant materials including paint which if I was making lots would be a good investment. As I'm looking at a cheap as chips solution though, none of these will do. I have all of the things I need already left over from other projects. I had a rummage through my shed and found some heat resistant silver tape which reflects over 90% of radiant heat and can withstand 400 degrees Fahrenheit direct contact so this will do to line it


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The main problem by doing that is where will the heat go?
Heat rises so the heat will be concentrated on the bulb holder, cable and viv roof.


----------

